# CreateImage()



## VdA (11. Dez 2006)

mit der funktion erstellt man ein Bild mit weißem hintergrund und alpha=255.
Möchte jetzt aber ein bild das einen tranzparenten Hintergrund hat zeichnen.
Wie geht das?


----------



## VdA (12. Dez 2006)

:cry: keiner Antwortet :cry: 
geht das etwa nicht? :bahnhof:


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2006)

Es gibt keine Funktionen in Java. Schon aus diesem Gesichtspunkt ist dein Post unsinn.
CreateImage()?  Was für eine *Methode* soll das sein?
Alle SUN Methoden sind schonmal klein geschrieben, das fällt also aus.
http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## VdA (12. Dez 2006)

ok.
es gibt eine methode java.awt.Component#createImage(int width, int height)
sie erzeugt ein Bild mit weißem Hintergrund.
Wie mach ich das der Hintergrund Transparent ist?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2006)

Die Methode ist für Offscreen Images gedacht.
Nimm ein BufferedImage.


----------



## VdA (12. Dez 2006)

gut das wollte ich doch wissen  
wird aber ne menge arbeit das umzuschreiben


----------



## VdA (15. Dez 2006)

hab mir das jetzt angeguckt und hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild jetzt Tranzparent kriege.
Weiß jemand Rat? :?:


----------



## Wildcard (16. Dez 2006)

Man möge doch die API befragen  :wink: 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/image/BufferedImage.html#TYPE_INT_ARGB


----------

